# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  حل مشكلة عدم ظهور اللغات في اجهزة HTC

## البوب شريف

عند فشل التعريب بكود تغيير cid #243#
أو التفليش وعدم ظهور اللغات
وأحيانا بتبقى ساحب فلاشه MTK من جهاز HTC عربي 
ولما تيجي تفلش تلاحظ عدم ظهور اللغة العربيه  :Smile: 
فتضطر إلى التعريب ب morelocle أو غيره من برامج إظهار اللغات 
وبعد التعريب تيجي مشكلة تانيه عدم ثبات اللغات بعد الفورمات 
ولو عايزها تثبت هتعمل روت وبعدين روت اكسبلورر وتبدل ملف اللغات ال default  
لكن اليوم لا نحتاج الي رووت لإظهار اللغات و إخفاء اللغات بعد الفورمات
بهده الطريقة .... 
الفكرة في حذف البرنامج اللي بيحدد اللغات اللي بتظهر من السيستم 
هنحتاج بوكس به خاصية app manager 
تمت التجربه بدونجل CM2
على جهاز 820S
هنفتح الواجهة ونختار SCAN في تبويب EXTRA    
بعد ما يظهر برامج الجهاز بالشكل هنبحث عن برنامج .htc customization provider
ونحدده ونعمل remove      وبعد انتهاء العملية نفتح الجهاز نجد اللغات كلها ظهرت    منقول

----------


## احمدالقلعاوي

الف شكر اخوي الغالي  
أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## waleedsaad58

طول عمرك اسد ومجاهد

----------

